# Caroline Wave Cannon



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 26, 2022)

Anybody got a schematic?


----------



## Stickman393 (Jan 26, 2022)

They got a little sticker in their pedals politely asking not to.

Now I just wanna buy one and trace it even more.

Don't go nicely asking me to not do stuff.  Jerks.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 26, 2022)

If they don't want people to trace their shit, they should run a soldering iron over the tops of their capacitors.


----------



## Robert (Jan 26, 2022)

I didn't see that sticker in the Shigeharu....  

Dang it Chuck just post in the Wish List like everyone else.  


I kid... ......Incoming.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 26, 2022)

I had a MKI on my board for a very long time, the MKII was a different beast and not the hose beast I prefer.


----------



## Robert (Jan 26, 2022)

I was just about to ask... MKI or MKII?

Both?  Right.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 26, 2022)

I know a MKI board is dropping in my cart right away. Going to put that insanity toggle on a momentary switch and get fucking weird in the video.

If I remember it is a rat variant, right?


----------



## Robert (Jan 26, 2022)

Yeah my understanding is that it's a Rat with Ruetz mod and some sort of feedback loop.


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yeah my understanding is that it's a Rat with Ruetz mod and some sort of feedback loop.


Oh nice, you’ll get a chance to play a Rat!


----------



## Robert (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a Rat,  I just haven't used one enough to instantly recognize it.   (that other one did turn out to be a Rat for the most part)

I think I must have had a bad experience with one waaaay back many years ago.   I always expect them to sound thin and brittle but am always surprised.


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 26, 2022)

I know you know the Rat. (I can’t imagine there are many pedals you don’t know.) I wonder what gave you the bad impression. I suppose the filter can get rather thin—but there’s a lot of range with that control.


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2022)

It could have been a subpar amp at the time, a defective unit, or possibly just completely mistaken.

I have an original Pro Co and have seen quite a few derivates, they've all been perfectly acceptable.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Anybody got a schematic?


From The Gear Page: 
Philippe_CGC​Hey - hope this helps clear things up. Wave Cannon 1 is more Rat based, Wave Cannon 2 is more of a hybrid Shredmaster & SD-9 but with better low gain sounds and more beef in the mids available.​
 CEO/Founder at Caroline Guitar Company 
​


----------



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2022)

Wave Cannon 1 is discontinued so there is no conflict is there??????






DOD OD-250/ Proco Rat style frame: single op-amp pushed really hard, hard clipping to ground, and a discrete transistor buffer between the tone and volume control. We incorporated a variation of a known mod to these kinds of pedals courtesy of Phillip Ruetz that we called the Shape control (named that way because I once saw the actual shape of some treble frequencies I played go from square to sine as we changed the values), and added the feedback loop we called the Havoc control after I did it by accident on the breadboard


----------



## jimilee (Jan 27, 2022)

Interesting, so a ruetz mod knob and a feedback loop control of some sort. Like maybe a switch to add or remove diodes in the feedback loop?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 27, 2022)

I have met Phillipe several times, he seems like a nice guy. I remember the sticker in my Shigeharu, I believe I sent it to you Bugg to be traced. Didn't keep it long afterwards.


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> I remember the sticker in my Shigeharu



I stand corrected.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 29, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Anybody got a schematic?


Which one are you interested in, V1 or V2?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 29, 2022)

Both, I guess.  I have a friend's PackRat and I'm trying to figure out if I like the so-called Wave Cannon option JHS put in there.  That's most likely based on Mk I since everything else inside is a Rat derivative.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 29, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I didn't mean to upset you Dave, I was simply saying in a humorous way thru digital media that I do not infact have the schematic. I have shamed my family and now must die honorably like the samurai.


Not upset.  Disappointed maybe.  We can forgo the seppuku, this time.


----------



## fig (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Jan 29, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Both, I guess.  I have a friend's PackRat and I'm trying to figure out if I like the so-called Wave Cannon option JHS put in there.  That's most likely based on Mk I since everything else inside is a Rat derivative.



From Josh Scott on the PackRat Mode switch.
*8. Caroline (2010)*
A few years after starting JHS, I purchased a fascinating distortion pedal from a brand new company out of South Carolina. I remember jumping on the phone and geeking out with the designer and head of the company Philippe Herndon. We talked about the circuit, his love for RATs and his clever take on the circuit. That pedal was called the Wave Cannon and when I started the PackRat project, it was obvious that Philippe was the friend I should bring along for the ride.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah, I read the manual.  I was rebuffed the last time I asked JHS for a schematic.  Apparently it is not their policy to share schematics, even if they are 99% based on the work of others.


----------

